# Drum vsti with marching drum corps



## Eastxn (Sep 27, 2020)

Are there any drum vsti's out there that have marching percussion kit expansions that are also no slouch when it comes to all the rest of the drum kits?

So far bfd3 is the only one I can find. Not saying bfd3 is bad in all the rest of their main drums but i was just wondering if there were any others?


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 27, 2020)

Can't help on a plugin with marching band sounds, but here is a link to Platinum Samples, who have a military band midi pack that they use BFD for the demos if it helps:

http://www.platinumsamples.com/ps/MilitaryCadence.php

Also:


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 27, 2020)

I believe you have marching drum samples within NI's Battery. I suppose it'll also depend if you're after more of the traditional military band drum sound with plastic heads or the more modern drum corps kevlar top head sound.

There are other options in this realm but they're generally more limited to marching percussion only.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 27, 2020)

If you happen already to own East West's StormDrum 2, there is a bit of marching drum stuff in that. I don't remember exactly how complete it is so I can't be sure I'd recommend buying it just for that, but it's a nice library anyway.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 27, 2020)

iirc wasn't there a marching drum specific library someone made?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 27, 2020)

Soundiron 30% Off Flash Sale: High School Drum Corps - 3 Days Only


Soundiron 30% Off Flash Sale: High School Drum Corps - 3 Days Only Learn more: https://soundiron.com/products/high-school-drum-corps Soundiron's ']High School Drum Corps is a multi-sample drum library focused on capturing the powerful, tight sound of small marching band drum line. This library...




vi-control.net


----------



## TW5011 (Oct 30, 2020)

There's a marching drum package featuring full loops, partial loops, and one-shots pre-mapped to various drum samplers, if this helps.









Drumline


Drumline is the perfect drum corps library for modern music makers. It offers over 900 one-shot and multi-velocity samples, over 400 performance loops, over 700 rudiment loops, and custom pre-built kits for Ableton, Reason, Logic's EXS24, Maschine 2, and Battery 4.




store.iwantthatsound.com


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 31, 2020)

As a drumline instructor & arranger, Virtual Drumline by Tapspace is pretty much the standard.


----------

